# Modern churches more like YMCA



## shackleton (Apr 14, 2007)

This article appeared today in my local newpaper, I found it interesting. The Church trend seems to be headed toward their being more like the YMCA than a place of worship. What with all the programs and such to attract people. 

http://www.kansascity.com/255/story/69506.html


----------



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

shackleton said:


> This article appeared today in my local newpaper, I found it interesting. The Church trend seems to be headed toward their being more like the YMCA than a place of worship. What with all the programs and such to attract people.
> 
> http://www.kansascity.com/255/story/69506.html


Just as long as the Village People don't sing!


----------



## Founded on the Rock (Apr 14, 2007)

haha my church meets in a YMCA....


----------



## Gloria (Apr 14, 2007)

> And though engineer Nicole Howard was laid off by Ford Motor Co. last month, she said she’s not worried, because her Detroit church is the real center of her life. That’s where Howard said she does her most important work — spearheading a group of women who train themselves in skills ranging from weight loss to financial planning.
> 
> Now that she’s laid off, she plans to do even more work like this.
> 
> “I want to help change lives in this city and beyond,” she said.



YEP...sounds like a YMCA to me. 

It's great that people want to change the world for the better, but the world is passing away, and the lust of it, but he who does the will of God abides forever. Good works are great, but without Christ they are in vain. I didn't read anything about these churches spreading the gospel, nor did I see anything about Jesus. Sounds like a social club.


----------



## Gloria (Apr 14, 2007)

Founded on the Rock said:


> haha my church meets in a YMCA....


----------



## shackleton (Apr 14, 2007)

Did everyone notice the line where the Vineyard pastor was worried because, anyone with internet access probably knows more about what ever subject he is speaking on?


----------



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

shackleton said:


> Did everyone notice the line where the Vineyard pastor was worried because, anyone with internet access probably knows more about what ever subject he is speaking on?


He may have been right.


----------



## Archlute (Apr 14, 2007)

> “In the 21st century, that pyramid is inverted, and the hope of the local church — *really, the hope of the world, I think *— depends on our focusing not on that little cone but on listening to the needs and the voices of that mass of people we often overlooked.”



That statement is a prime example of how a market driven, man centered theology will ultimately lead to a Gospel-less, Christ-less, church.


----------



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

Archlute said:


> That statement is a prime example of how a market driven, man centered theology will ultimately lead to a Gospel-less, Christ-less, church.


Well put. It becomes in its worst forms a false God and false Gospel.


----------

